# [ALSA] Lier le volume Line In à Master

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous.

 Dans le cadre de mon petit mythtv que j'aime j'aurais besoin de pouvoir controler le volume de mon entrée line in à l'aide du slider Master ou bien de créer un SoftVol agissant sur Master et Line simultanément.

 C'est pour récupérer le son d'une Wii dont la sortie audio est plugguée sur le line in de ma box. Cela fonctionne mais le controle du volume master n'influe pas sur le Line. 

 Je dois avouer que cela fait 3 heures que je tourne en rond sans rien comprendre au mystique fichier asound ..

 Si quelqu'un avait une piste ...

 Je ne sais pas quelle info donner donc n'hésitez pas à me demander plus de précisions sur les commandes importantes (oui je sais .. c'est limite mais je ne sais pas par quel bout commencer)

----------

## fb99

A voir, tu peux vraiment faire des trucs de ouf : -> http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc

Mais en te lisant, je me suis demander si tu ne pouvais pas lier les sorties avec la commandes aumix/amixer ou autres et un aliases et ensuite tu attribue cela à une touche.

Mais à mon humble avis, les utilisateurs de http://www.linuxmao.org pourront t'aider mieux et plus rapidement.

par exemple là, http://linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=ALSA_Dmix&highlight=asoundrc,  il y a du bindings, ça devrait aller dans ton sens : après les chiffres à mettre sont différents mais j'en ai aucune idée.

 *Quote:*   

> # configuration de Dmix
> 
> pcm.dmixer  {
> 
> 	type dmix
> ...

 

Bon courage, trois heures sans avancer c'est pas top.

----------

## bas25

Bonjour,

je pense qu'il s'agit de controler le volume avec une télécommande ?

Dans ce cas une possibilité est de désactiver la gestion du volume dans mythtv et de le gérer directement avec la télécommande (avec comme avantage de pouvoir régler le volume dans n'importe quelle application):

1. faire 1/2 scripts de gestion du volume, du genre : (en ajustant/ajoutant des lignes)

/usr/local/sbin/VolumeUp                            /usr/local/sbin/VolumeDown

#/bin/bash                                                #/bin/bash

amixer sset Master 1+                               amixer sset Master 1-

2. modifier le fichier lircrc

begin

prog = irexec

button = KEY_VOLUMEUP

repeat = 1

delay = 1

config = /usr/local/sbin/VolumeUp

end

3. ne pas oublier de lancer irexec !

----------

## dapsaille

Merci pour cette astuce mais le soucis est que le volume général dans alsamixer n'impacte pas le line in... ^^

Edit ... il vas falloir quand même que je teste pour le controle du Line, si ça se trouve je peux cumuler les deux

----------

## bas25

Il suffit de mettre des lignes supplémentaires dans le script. Pour l'entrée Line :

#/bin/bash

amixer sset 'Line' 1+

amixer sset Master 1+

permet d'augmenter à la fois master et line

----------

